# Rolls Royce Silver Shadow MkII 1974 - ( Leather restore )



## Racer

Boas

Rolls Royce Silver Shadow MkII de 1974 for full leather restoration , the owner wanted to have the original colour and give the interior a brand new life.










First i need to dismantle as much i could for a proper finish and catalog everything when i have to reinstall all.


















Front seats , before and after



































5050 comparison










Parts removed from the car and restored










Passenger seat


















rear seats


























All installed on the Rolls



















































Regards

Rui


----------



## FrazzleTC

Amazing work on a lovely car! The transformation with the seats in absolutely stunning!


----------



## mas

That is just amazing - it looks like a totally different colour afterwards. Great work


----------



## RyanJon

Any details of the process?
I presume there re painted rather than re covered?

Ryan


----------



## Jesse74

OMG Rui, two words: YOU ROCK


----------



## mundo

fantastic mate!

mundo


----------



## Racer

RyanJon said:


> Any details of the process?
> I presume there re painted rather than re covered?
> 
> Ryan


All the leather was prepared , filled because are covered with cracks and painted.
It´s a very time consuming work.


----------



## Faysal

Amazing job Rui!


----------



## Balddee2

Tell me they're new seats, surely!!! Amazzzzzzzzzzzzzing, you are a genius.


----------



## rob929

Woooaaaaa...what a superb job :thumb: :argie:


----------



## Guest

Great work, such a turnaround:doublesho


----------



## Guest

What you've done to those seats is incredible!!!


----------



## Jorge

I have the pleausere to see Rui working and it´s absolutly stuning!!!!

The qualaty off is work is amaizing. :thumb:

It´s very proudly that we have in a small country like Portugal this qualaty off work. 

Fantastic restauration and work my friend :thumb:

Best regards, 

Jorge


----------



## ishaaq

wow, that is truly stunning!!


----------



## tomah




----------



## Black Magic Detail

that is some turn around ,outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor

fantastic :doublesho


----------



## Racer

Thanks Guys

Before doing the leather restore , i clean it like a normal detail but i don´t condition ( only 48 hours after the painting ).
Here you can see how the lower back seat was cracked and faded , and my little helper of 4 , Diogo ...a future detailer


----------



## Jorge

Now I can see who is titching you...Diogo...I nuet!!! :lol:


Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## solstice

Awesome work!!!!! 

What did you use as Crack filler / Leather glue ? 
Been trying to figure out a project here and only came across the Leatherique stuff, which i am not sure about flexibility, as it feels more like drywall patch mud.


----------



## Racer

solstice said:


> Awesome work!!!!!
> 
> What did you use as Crack filler / Leather glue ?
> Been trying to figure out a project here and only came across the Leatherique stuff, which i am not sure about flexibility, as it feels more like drywall patch mud.


Leatherique is great but not for cases like these , i used proper leather filler with several layers ( 24 hours for each layer to cure ).


----------



## solstice

What is the proper leather filler you are using?


----------



## details

:argie:


----------



## Eurogloss

What can i say Rui, you are a genius :thumb:

Regards 

Mario


----------



## GlynRS2

Superb restoration work :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

thats great work -


----------



## Yoghurtman

Very impressive - those seats looks too bad to get that kind of result from...:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer

superb - I bet the owner was grinning from ear to ear :O) - great work


----------



## monkeyone

Great job!


----------



## AcN

O M G ! these are like the best before/after shots ever xD

You're my leather god


----------



## mk2jon

Top job on the seats
What a class car.


----------



## RandomlySet

Stunning work


----------



## ADW

WOW :doublesho


----------



## AlexTsinos

umbelieveble job well done


----------



## "SkY"

amazing:thumb:


----------



## Racer

Thanks guys and i have another leather restore to do it , in fact , 2 from a 993 and a 996.
Show in a couple weeks...or maybe next year


----------



## CK_pt

Amazing transformation Rui. They were really bad to begin with but turned out great.


----------



## Racer

CK_pt said:


> Amazing transformation Rui. They were really bad to begin with but turned out great.


Sim estavam , e a cor que ficaram é a original do carro e ficou logo outro.


----------



## Tiauguinho

Fantastic Rui! Awesome recovery!


----------



## Bill58

Fantastic work, look forward to the 993


----------



## prokopas

amazing work


----------



## moshinho

Top job on the seats.
Amazing job.

É sempre um prazer ver os resultados, de um detalhe de qualidade!


----------



## *TAY*

Fantastic work, an excellent improvement. :thumb:

How many hours of work have gone into that interior restoration ?


----------



## Racer

*TAY* said:


> Fantastic work, an excellent improvement. :thumb:
> 
> How many hours of work have gone into that interior restoration ?


many hours and honestly i didn´t count it...but it was a PITA to reinstall the small parts


----------



## Jamie-O

That is one amazing turn around!


----------



## TOGWT

solstice said:


> What is the proper leather filler you are using?


This may help-

1. Surface Preparation
Like all detailing task's the correct surface preparation prior to the application of the product will ensure that it works correctly, and has both durability and aesthetics. etc etc

2. *Repair Compound* (Filler)

This type of product is used to repair holes or medium to large surface splits as a thin layer of pigmentation alone does not have the structural strength to withstand multi directional stress, however, and when it's flexed or stretched continuously in the same place the surface coating develops minute cracks plus the friction abrasion of entering and exiting the vehicle. 
Use a water-based leather repair compound (DT-152) which is air dried requiring no heat to cure. Allow to dry 20 minutes and refill as necessary. Filler can be buffed out with fine, 2500 grit finishing paper before application of pigmentation (colour).

When cured, this material remains totally flexible and natural feeling just like the original leather. It is a thick, paste compound which may be easily worked into crevices and cracks in order to bond the separated leather together permanently and fill crevices completely flush with the surrounding surface areas.

3. *Sub Patch*

For holes in leather, a mechanical repair will be necessary. A linen sub patch (D-111) should be used to repair medium to large surface splits to provide the necessary structural strength to withstand the constant flexing and friction abrasion of entering and exiting the vehicle. A linen sub-patch or a piece of leather should be used when performing repairs to leather that has a large hole or cut completely through the leather.

It should be cut to a minimum of ½-inch larger than the intended repair. Before you insert the backing piece cover it with adhesive and allow the adhesive to become tacky, hold it in place with tweezers until dry. Make certain that all edges and corners of the sub patch are laying flat and do not create a raised outline on the surface of the leather

It is always a good idea to round the corners of the sub patch creating a round or oblong shape without any sharp corners, this will help to prevent "show-through" on the surface as well as make the placement of the sub patch easier and more manageable. The sub patch must be held in place by use of a leather adhesive. The sub patch will strengthen the repair but will not protrude through or become visible on the outside surface of the material

4. *Leather adhesive *

Use a water-based adhesive that is especially designed for leather (DT-156) and will set up under light pressure. Therefore, drying time is almost instantaneous, and yet remains extremely soft and flexible with no hardening of the area to which it is applied. Its main purpose is to attach sub patch material to the underside of leather when making a repair. It may also be used to reattach leather to itself.

Products used (reference numbers in brackets) are from Leather Magic™ - http://leathermagicpro.com/index.html


----------



## TOGWT

solstice said:


> What is the proper leather filler you are using?


This may help-

1. *Surface Preparation*

Like all detailing task's the correct surface preparation prior to the application of the product will ensure that it works correctly, and has both durability and aesthetics. etc etc

2. *Repair Compound* (Filler)

This type of product is used to repair holes or medium to large surface splits as a thin layer of pigmentation alone does not have the structural strength to withstand multi directional stress, however, and when it's flexed or stretched continuously in the same place the surface coating develops minute cracks plus the friction abrasion of entering and exiting the vehicle.

Use a water-based leather repair compound (DT-152) which is air dried requiring no heat to cure. Allow to dry 20 minutes and refill as necessary. Filler can be buffed out with fine, 2500 grit finishing paper before application of pigmentation (colour).

When cured, this material remains totally flexible and natural feeling just like the original leather. It is a thick, paste compound which may be easily worked into crevices and cracks in order to bond the separated leather together permanently and fill crevices completely flush with the surrounding surface areas.

3. *Sub Patch*

For holes in leather, a mechanical repair will be necessary. A linen sub patch (D-111) should be used to repair medium to large surface splits to provide the necessary structural strength to withstand the constant flexing and friction abrasion of entering and exiting the vehicle. A linen sub-patch or a piece of leather should be used when performing repairs to leather that has a large hole or cut completely through the leather.

It should be cut to a minimum of ½-inch larger than the intended repair. Before you insert the backing piece cover it with adhesive and allow the adhesive to become tacky, hold it in place with tweezers until dry. Make certain that all edges and corners of the sub patch are laying flat and do not create a raised outline on the surface of the leather

It is always a good idea to round the corners of the sub patch creating a round or oblong shape without any sharp corners, this will help to prevent "show-through" on the surface as well as make the placement of the sub patch easier and more manageable. The sub patch must be held in place by use of a leather adhesive. The sub patch will strengthen the repair but will not protrude through or become visible on the outside surface of the material

4. *Leather adhesive *

Use a water-based adhesive that is especially designed for leather (DT-156) and will set up under light pressure. Therefore, drying time is almost instantaneous, and yet remains extremely soft and flexible with no hardening of the area to which it is applied. Its main purpose is to attach sub patch material to the underside of leather when making a repair. It may also be used to reattach leather to itself.

Products used (reference numbers in brackets) are from Leather Magic™ - http://leathermagicpro.com/index.html


----------



## squeakyclean32

Amazing Work....wow what a difference....a New Interior for a wonderful Classic :thumb::thumb:


----------



## c16rkc

Fantastic restoration!!


----------



## Tiauguinho

This work doesn't cease to surprise me, well done Rui! This deserves a bump, because it kicks ass!


----------



## tromppost

Top work.........


----------



## Japz

Well done! Really a fantastic job! 
It gaves to the RR the final touch... a Cherry on the pie.

I've never saw this kind of work here in Brazil... Congratulations!


----------



## dhiren_motilal

good work mate


----------



## GrahamKendall

Its amazing, has inspired me to do the same with this! 








Doubt I will get such amazing results though.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Amazing work on the Leather mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer

ITHAQVA said:


> Amazing work on the Leather mate :thumb:


Thanks



GrahamKendall said:


> Its amazing, has inspired me to do the same with this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt I will get such amazing results though.


Very nice to hear that and if you want you can do it , just have the will to do it :thumb:



dhiren_motilal said:


> good work mate


Thanks



Japz said:


> Well done! Really a fantastic job!
> It gaves to the RR the final touch... a Cherry on the pie.
> 
> I've never saw this kind of work here in Brazil... Congratulations!


Thanks and you will see it in Brazil.


----------



## iClean

wow great job. seats look new


----------



## Swell.gr

Fantastic work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## alexj

Look like completely new seats...are you having us on ?

If not youre amazing, if they are great job too !


----------



## shonajoy

Amazing. It's incredible, they don't even look saggy like they did before. True artistry.


----------



## Racer

alexj said:


> Look like completely new seats...are you having us on ?
> 
> If not youre amazing, if they are great job too !


It was leather restore , just that.


----------



## SirFozzalot

Amazing results!


----------



## ronwash

Amazing work,down to the smallest detail !!
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## alexj

Racer said:


> It was leather restore , just that.


Must be the good weather you have over there

Leather loves it !


----------



## Racer

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Never saw a job like that done before , congrats to you .


----------



## Racer

sprocketser said:


> Never saw a job like that done before , congrats to you .


Thank you :thumb:


----------

